# Guest Moderators



## synthetic (Aug 10, 2009)

I've seen other boards have "guest moderators." This is usually a name (producer, engineer, etc.) who participates on a board for a month. This way they're not committing to posting forever and answering questions. Gearslutz.com makes a new forum for the month that the participant is on the site. I'm sure that many of us could contact some composers to ask about this. 

What do you think?


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 10, 2009)

A good idea! Perhaps we can win Hans for this, I will ask him.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 10, 2009)

If you can arrange this that would be very helpful actually. I've seen GS' thing and have considered this as well. Basically the caveat would really be more about anyone who is willing to devote the time to arrange it - time being what it is, if anyone is connected to these more prolific composers, great. Arrange it - let me know via PM - and I can help arrange things from there to assist putting this together.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm busy this week but I'll think about who I can contact. Perhaps some lurking composer can PM myself or Frederick about doing this.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 10, 2009)

I vote for Frederick Russ as guest moderator. There are so many things about him that I want to ask.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 10, 2009)

And if he can't do it, how about The Other Hans: Adamson?

I doubt he'd stoop to doing it, but it's always worth asking.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 10, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Aug 10 said:


> I vote for Frederick Russ as guest moderator. There are so many things about him that I want to ask.



I decline - for obvious reasons 

Seriously, I think it would be cool to ask some of the Remote Control team and its guests including Hans Zimmer, Steve Jablonsky, James Newton Howard, John Powell etc.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 10, 2009)

=o =o =o =o =o =o


----------



## synthetic (Aug 10, 2009)

I think we should start small.  I'll reach out to Hans if we have a few success stories first. He's pretty secretive, though.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 10, 2009)

Another BIG vote here! GREAT idea. o=< 8)


----------



## Olias (Aug 11, 2009)

Soundsonline is doing one of those right now with David Newman.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Gunther, any news on this?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 23, 2009)

What about a female guest mod? Although so few females are regulars here.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone know http://www.janecornish.com/ (Jane Cornish)?


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 23, 2009)

Stevie @ Sun Aug 23 said:


> Hey Gunther, any news on this?



Hm, I am not sure, after reading in another thread here. I think probably it is better not to ask him..... .


----------



## Stevie (Aug 24, 2009)

germancomponist @ Mon Aug 24 said:


> Hm, I am not sure, after reading in another thread here. I think probably it is better not to ask him..... .



Really? Which thread are you refering to? I find the general opinion about Zimmer was pretty okay recently. At least we did not have a major anti-Zimmer-thread going on. It's safe!


----------

